# Learn About your Cruze Flash Ram Updates.



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder if GM will ever go to issuing service pack releases for cars?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...nah, GM drank from the M/S 'school-of-software' Cool-Aid™ punch-bowl, they now: _"...let the customers *PAY* for upgrades, make'em *buy* a NEW car..."_


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I wonder if GM will ever go to issuing service pack releases for cars?


I personally believe they should... If I buy a Dell/HP/POS laptop today, but tomorrow there is patch, upgrade etc. MS updates will run & pull down the patch and tell me to install (or not, your choice). As long as I am running a legitimate (I know possible to update with bootlegs, but not here) version of XP, Vista, 7 it will happen regardless of how old the computer is. At least until MS says ok end of life for XYZ product starting XX/XX/XXXX. Anyway my point is yes GM/Chevy should make firmware upgrades available if possible. Too bad they can't just send it via Satellite since well that is how XM/Sirius gets the programming to us. HEY XM/Sirius figure it OUT!



70AARCUDA said:


> ...nah, GM drank from the M/S 'school-of-software' Cool-Aid™ punch-bowl, they now: _"...let the customers *PAY* for upgrades, make'em *buy* a NEW car..."_


Nah... writing to you now using a 4+ year old PC that has been happily updated by MS & HP since purchasing it & have never paid a red cent for said upgrades. Point being it can be done at no charge, but will it... given that perhaps GM/Chevy gets with the program before the 22nd century?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

In this digital age, practically anything you purchase requires a firmware upgrade, even before you can use it. DVD players, MP3 players, flat screen TV's, streamers, smart phones, GPS, cameras, printers, routers, scanners, and of course computers. Sure I left something out. Most recent computer with Windows 7 on, purchased it in the morning. First had to back up the OS, then spend hours removing all that free stuff. Then wait another 12 hours to upload all the Windows and other programs updates. 

Find it best to start this at 2:30AM after the hackers go to bed and normal people get up.

So why are our vehicles any different? For one the EPA to be sure only your dealer can do it, but using esoteric codes, very similar to how your garage door remote works. Ha, forgot about that, garage door openers, some of them require a firmware upgrade. A basic vehicle like my 04 Cavalier only had three ID codes, PCM, BCM, and radio, like anyone would want to steal an OE radios. But claim it is for theft protection. A car like a Cadillac has as many as 33 such ID codes.

If I were to change my steering rack myself, still would have to have it towed to my dealer, to enable it, and update the calibration software. If ID's don't match, car won't even start. Non-dealer shops had this problem in around 1994, took it to the California Supreme court, ruled that this firmware must be available in 2001, it is, but at an extremely stiff price for a yearly subscription.

04 Cavalier had four such firmware updates during the warranty period until they finally got it right. Really question what happens after that. Would think since this deals directly with driveability, should be covered under that 100K powertrain warranty, but no experience in this. Can only wonder about the Cruze.

My dealer did want 30 bucks for a GM Tech II scan, and 80 bucks for a firmware upgrade, or not really an upgrade. Like any other digital do-nothing, code can be contaminated, so would have to be reflashed.

And my wife wonders why I like pre OBD I vehicles, thinks new is better. Just more problems.


----------



## rubiconjp (Feb 10, 2012)

Can I use a Bluetooth OBD2 connector with the Android Torque app to read the ECM software version number? Maybe this will let me know if the car needs software updates without bothering the dealership?


----------

